#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  МЕДНОЦВЕТНАЯ ГОРА.РФ. ПРОЕКТ ПАТРУЛА РИНПОЧЕ В РОССИИ

## Olle

Дорогие друзья! С огромной радостью сообщаем о начале нового и самого масштабного на этот день проекта Патрула Ринпоче в России! Начинается строительство храма Зандок Палри, чистой земли Гуру Ринпоче, на территории нашей страны! Впервые нам предоставляется возможность получить землю и храм для Учений и практик. Это будет точная копия храма, построенного Ринпоче шесть лет назад в Тибете, в долине Дзогчен, - таков замысел нашего учителя. Мы счастливы пригласить всех желающих участвовать в этом всероссийском проекте, который появился так спонтанно!

Весной этого года, во время Учений в Калмыкии, Ринпоче основал в Элисте центр и сообщил о своём желании построить в городе храм Зандок Палри. Местные власти сразу же выразили готовность выделить участок для строительства прямо в черте города. Ринпоче благословил землю, и работа по оформлению началась незамедлительно. Сегодня нам предстоят первые ощутимые траты – это топографическая съемка местности, стоимостью около 40 000 – 50 000 рублей. Любая ваша поддержка будет очень важна, ведь у проекта нет (пока!) спонсоров и покровителей.

В ближайшее время заработает сайт, на котором будут публиковаться все новости и отчеты о ходе работы. Все подробности о возможности участвовать и поддержать проект вы можете узнать здесь:
http://www.patrulrinpoche.ru

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.03.2017), Говинда (28.03.2017), Инга Че (26.03.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (26.03.2017)

----------


## Иоан

> Дорогие друзья! Впервые нам предоставляется возможность получить землю и храм для Учений и практик.





> Впервые нам предоставляется возможность получить Землю и Храм для Учений и практик.

----------


## Olle

> ...


Ответа нет на личное сообщение и правки сообщения тоже нет.
В теме не планета Земля, а участок, храм - сооружение.
Сообщения я копирую в "чистую", редко правлю, если только сразу вижу ошибки или меня тыкают носом в скопированное сообщение с ошибками автора, тогда правлю.
Очень мало читаю и мало пишу, поэтому сам стал безграмотным.
Но тут Вы не правы, в помощь:
http://new.gramota.ru/spravka/rules/139-prop



> § 100. Пишутся с прописной буквы индивидуальные названия aстрономических и географических объектов (в том числе и названия государств и их административно-политических частей), улиц, зданий. Если эти названия составлены из двух или нескольких слов, то с прописной буквы пишутся все слова, кроме служебных слов и родовых названий, как-то: остров, мыс, море, звезда, залив, созвездие, комета, улица, площадь и т. п., или порядковых обозначений светил (альфа, бета и т. п.), например:
> Астрономические названия: Марс, Козерог, Северная Корона, звезда Эрцгерцога Kaрла, созвездие Большого Пса, альфа Малой Медведицы, бета Весов.
> Примечание. Слова солнце, луна, земля пишутся с прописной буквы, когда они употребляются в качестве астрономических названий, например: вокруг Солнца обращаются следующие* планеты: Меркурий, Венера, Земля (со своим спутником Луной)*, Марс, Юпитер, Сатурн, Уран, Нептун и Плутон; период вращения Земли; но: обработка земли, восход солнца.

----------


## Olle

Тема закрыта.

----------

